# Virtual synth patches on Sibelius?



## Xiheua (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm trying to write a piece for synth orchestra in sibelius, using Dune 3. I want to have around 10-15 different patches sound at the same time at playback, while at the same time have the ability to program individual velocities for each note in each patch. If some kind of mod wheel effect is doable it'd be great, but not necessary.

After some hours of digging, this is what I understood so far: apparently, I need to make some kind of custom sound set (I downloaded adobe air+sound set editor for sibelius) and I suppose I'd have to map afterwards each synth patch to a sound ID, but I'm stuck in this step because I can't figure out how to 1)Save each Dune 3 patch in a way that Sibelius will be able to use it and 2)Not even sure if the different patches will be able to sound at the same time.

Does anybody have any experience with this? Maybe not necessarily in Sibelius, but a similar notation program.


----------



## Bollen (Dec 14, 2021)

Ooooph! It's been a long time since I used Sibelius, but I used to use it with Synths all the time. I never bothered with sound sets, I just used it directly in a treble, piano or bass staff as appropriate. Then to control all the different parameters I would use the ~ hidden message. There are some plugins that help a lot with curves and such, but do yourself a favour and move to Dorico, much simpler there!


----------



## Xiheua (Dec 15, 2021)

Bollen said:


> Ooooph! It's been a long time since I used Sibelius, but I used to use it with Synths all the time. I never bothered with sound sets, I just used it directly in a treble, piano or bass staff as appropriate. Then to control all the different parameters I would use the ~ hidden message. There are some plugins that help a lot with curves and such, but do yourself a favour and move to Dorico, much simpler there!


Thanks a lot for the help; I actually downloaded Dorico trial yesterday because of this, so I'll try it out!


----------

